# Twin Fin Pinot Noir



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Picked up a bottle of this for an evening indulgence. Wine Spectator said it is a great sleeper wine. Good for picking up and drinking in the same night. Anyone else had this one? Comments?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Why hell yeah I've got some comments! Thought you'd never ask ya Arkie ratshagger!

Don't know nuttin' about the wine though......I do have this rash & I sent LeafHog the ointment that helps it. Have Josh tell my sister to save me some of that stuff would ya?

How the heck is Sis by the way? Sure do miss her......:dr


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Your sis says....well she is a little busy(she is a dirty girl). 

Why did you send a rashy ointment to Josh? And why are you wanitng some of your sisters' stuff?

Questions that make the world go round.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Your sis says....well she is a little busy(she is a dirty girl).
> 
> Why did you send a rashy ointment to Josh? And why are you wanitng some of your sisters' stuff?
> 
> Questions that make the world go round.


Been there, done that. I AM A HATFIELD YA KNOW!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

:tg BTW


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Sure would save money on paternity tests!!!!!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Picked up a bottle of this for an evening indulgence. Wine Spectator said it is a great sleeper wine. Good for picking up and drinking in the same night. Anyone else had this one? Comments?


You sure you ain't talkin' bout that Fine Twine Arkie Wine? I hear they make it outa hemp rope.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kansashat said:


> You sure you ain't talkin' bout that Fine Twine Arkie Wine? I hear they make it outa hemp rope.


I'd be liking me some hemp!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

kansashat said:


> Been there, done that. I AM A HATFIELD YA KNOW!


She is quite a looker, just like a sweet wine.
One of her better Sides.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

and she even looks just like you Alan!!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Dang, the camera either likes her, or she's lost about 100 pounds! Lookin' good there Sis........when ya comin' back to visit me & grandpa?

Uncle Lem says he misses the moonlit nights.....whatever that means.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> and she even looks just like you Alan!!


Anita, I hope to all that is holy you havent seen that side of Allen.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Your sis says....well she is a little busy(she is a dirty girl).


No more sis fer you now dude!:hn


----------

